# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Brenda Mekes

## Gimi3

*Agimi … ne Meka
Eshte nje qytet legjendar i bere i famshem nga gjeneratat qe vinin nga largesite.
Meka eshte destinacioni vjetor i Muslimaneve , por numri do te rritet ne menyre dramatike. Disa muaj me pas , gjate kohes se Haxhit , banoreve ne Meke do t’i shtohen edhe mbi 1 milion mysafir. Vet qyteti eshte veshtire te njihet pa Qaben dhe pa pergaditjet per Haxh.*

----------


## Gimi3

*Brenda Mekes * 

Inside Mecca Part 1






Inside Mecca Part 2






Inside Mecca Part 3





Inside Mecca Part 4





Inside Mecca Part 5

----------


## Gimi3

*Iyad Madani  Minister of Hajj , Kingdom of Saudi Arabia :* Ndonjehere e kam veshtire ti  bind njerezit qe nuk ndalemi kurre me pergaditjet per Haxh. Ne pergaditemi per Haxh me te gjitha , para Haxhit , gjate Haxhit . Haxhi eshte mysafiri yne dhe ne sillemi ashtu si mikprites te duhur.
Nese mund te paramendosh te kesh 20 super ndeshje futbolli ne nje stadium dhe 2 milion njerez vijne ne ate stadium. Dhe nese i shton edhe 2 milion qe jane aty qe do te luajne ne ate ndeshje gjithashtu. Te jep nje ilustrim se çfare jane pergaditjet per Haxh. Nje pjese e mistikes se Mekes eshte qe vetem Muslimanet jane te lejuar te vijne ketu.

----------


## Gimi3

*Meka shtrihet mes maleve Perendimore te Arabise Saudite.
Nje vend i shenjte ne rreth 1000 milja katror. Edhe shume kohe para Islamit ky vend eshte konsideruar si territor i shenjte , ku :
 askush nuk ka mundur te gjahtoje , te shkurtoje dru , apo te luftoje.
Ne zemer te qytetit eshte nje Xhami e Madhe e cila quhet el  Mesxhid el  Haram dhe ne qendren e saj eshte Qabja.*

----------


## Gimi3

*Dr. Umar F. Abd-Allah , Scholar of Islam :* Te gjitha besimet fetare e kane qendren e vet , kjo me siguri , eshte parku qendror i mentalitetit fetar te spiritualitetit njerezor.
Ne Islam ajo qender eshte ne qytetin e Mekes. Gjendet ne qender te se ciles lutet secili Musliman.
Muslimanet nuk e adhurojne Qaben . Ata adhurojne ate çfare ajo perfaqeson Zotin e Vetem.
Perfund mbulesave Qabja eshte nje ndertese e rendomte nga guri ne lartesi prej 50 kembesh. Prapa dyerve nga ari eshte nje dhome e zbrazet.
Sipas nje transmetimi te Muslimaneve. Qabja ishte ndertuar nga Ademi a.s. sipas planit kozmik i dhuruar nga Zoti , e pastaj eshte rindertuar nga Ibrahimi a.s. pas vershimit te madh. Ne kendin juglindor ne kornize te argjendte gjendet diçka qe quhet Guri i Zi , besohet se ka zbritur nga Parajsa dhe qe kishte qene nje prej gureve per ndertim qe i kishte perdorur Ibrahimi a.s. , shume haxhinje perpiqen ta prekin apo ta puthin ate gur. Por shumica mbeten te kenaqur nese vetem i leshojne syte mbi te.

----------


## Gimi3

*Brenda Mekes*

----------


## Gimi3

*Fidelma Oliri* do te udhetoje larg nga zemra e Teksasit per ne Meke qe te kryeje Haxhin per vete , por se pari duhet te kujdeset pak per Fiziologji.
*Dr. Oliri eshte profesoreshe e neuro  shkences ne Universitetin Shen Edward ne Austin* , Owen Oliri , mund tju thote qe Fidelma nuk ka qene e lindur ne familje Muslimane , ajo ishte e rritur si katolike , dhe derisa kishte qene ne kolegj ajo e kishte vene ne medyshje besimin e saj.
*Isha duke degjuar nje program me telefonata ne radio dhe nje njeri thirri dhe pyeti  Nuk e kuptoj kete , nese Jezusi ka qene Zot , atehere pse e adhuronte Zotin ? *
Per Fidelmen , thirresi dha zerin per veshin e saj dhe pyetja e beri qe ta nderronte fene. Ky eshte momenti final i jetes sime. Moment ku , e tere paqja dhe qetesia u permbush dhe u mbyll ne mua dhe me kete e dija qe Islami eshte feja e duhur dhe une thjeshte e perqafova dhe e desha dhe isha e vetmja muslimane qe njihja. Fidelma pergaditet te shkoje ne Haxh , me pervetesimin e plote te fese , por ajo mund te befasohet , qe disa haxhinje do ta kene te veshtire ta pranojne ate.

----------


## Gimi3

Nje bote larg , Afrika Jugore , ne rrethinen e nje fshati jashte Pretorias , *Radio Komentuesi Halil Mamblazi*  , leshon programin çdo jave duke i ftuar njerezit ne Islam. 
Nuk duhet ti thuash njerezve qe je duke u penduar , per Halilin i ndare me ndarje racore te Afrikes Jugore Haxhi eshte nje shance te shihet nje bote ideale te Islamit ne veprim e siper.

*Zot me prano mua.
Gjeja me e rendesishme qe te fitohet eshte vellazerimi dhe moterzimi.
Zoti nuk i shikon ne fytyre 
Zoti nuk i shikon ne trup
Zoti nuk shikon i kujt je
A je i milionerit a çfare ?
Zoti çka kerkon ? Zemren tende !*
Halili kerkon nje Bote te Tolerances
Por ne Meka ai mund te gjente edhe ndonje nga fantazmat per te cilat , mendonte se i kishte lene prapa.

----------


## altin55

Es Selamu Alejkum vellai nderuar Gimi lus Allahun e Madheruar te jesh mire !

Vazhdo me me shume informacion per Meken Allahu te shperblefte

Selamu Alejkum

----------


## Gimi3

Ne lindje ne Malejzi , *Ismail Mado* , do te kuptoje se kush me te vertete e ka bere. Por ne shkretetire jo ne hije , i peshtjellur ne peshqire , jo ne kemishe golfi.
Duke ia dorezuar shpirtin te Plotefuqishmit!
I ngjan nje udhetimi spiritual  eshte si te harroje nga çfare rrethi jam , apo me çfare jam mesuar ne zyre , ne kurs te golfit apo ne shtepi , dhe vetem te jem me afer Zotit.
Ismaili eshte nje qeveritar me te gjitha tiparet e suksesit , ai do te shkoj ne haxh me gruan e tij , Esmane , do te shkoje per 7 jave duke i lene kater femije dhe nje liste te gjate per gjera qe duhet apo nuk duhet bere , nuk te lejoje te ngasesh makinen , shkuarja ne haxh do te jete nje sfide per Ismailin , nje njeri i cili ka qene i kenaqur me shumicen e nevojave te tija materiale , por Haxhi eshte rreth thjeshtesise , te vetmen veshje qe duhet marre me vete eshte Ihrami  veshja e haxhiut. Per konsiderate ndaj haxhit , rrobat qe veshim ne  jane te thjeshta 
Jane vetem keto dy copa pelhure ? Dy copa pelhure qe do ti veshim , njera poshte tjetra larte.
Haxhi eshte nje kerkim per pastrim , por pa marre parasysh se sa mire pergaditet Ismaili nuk e  di se ne çka eshte duke shkuar.

----------


## princcesha

Allahu i  Madherishem na e mundesoft, se paku njeher te shkojm ne Haxhe... Inshallah...

----------


## Gimi3

Per gati 1400 vjet , haxhinjte sjellin menyrat e veta private ne kete vend te shenjte por vizita ne Meke eshte shume me e lashte se Islami qe njohim ne. Se sa e lashte eshte duhet ti drejtohemi historise dhe legjendes , por , perfundimisht arabet para-islamik vizitonin Meken.
*Besimi Islam thote se Ibrahimi a.s. kishte ngritur institucionin e haxhit.
Ibrahimi a.s. , babai i monoteizmit , babai i Çifuteve , i Krishtereve dhe Muslimaneve.
Tregimi per Ibrahimin a.s. eshte thelbi i njohjes se Haxhit*

----------


## Gimi3

Tregimi per Ibrahimin a.s. eshte thelbi i njohjes se Haxhit
*Daysi Khan American Sufi Muslim Associaciation :* Shumica e ritualeve te praktikuara nga Muslimanet jane te themeluara nga Ibrahimi a.s. , me e verejtura , nenshtrimi vetem nje Zoti dhe Haxhi qe eshte vizite vjetore e Qabese.
Bazuar ne traditen Islame , Ibrahimi a.s. kishte ardhur ne Meke me gruan e tij Haxheren dhe te birin e tij Ismailin a.s.
Zoti e kishte urdheruar Ibrahimin a.s. te merr Haxheren dhe femiun e tyre dhe te braktisin vendqendrimin e tyre dhe te ikin larg te tjereve , ne vendin qe sot e njohim si Meka. Ai shkonte ti vizitoje kohe pas kohe dhe ne njeren nga ato vizita Zoti kerkoi nga ai ta ndertoje Qabene dhe ti ftoje njerezit per Haxh.
*Per gjeneratat e ardhshme pas Ibrahimit a.s. , ata qe i besonin te vetmit Zot , pranuan thirrjen e tij , por me kalimin e kohes adhuruesit e idhujve filluan te dominojne ne Qabe , pastaj ne fillimin e shekullit te Shtate , gjithçka ndryshoi , nje i derguar doli nga pasardhesit e Ibrahimit a.s. , ai ishte nga Meka dhe quhej Muhamed a.s. , ne vitin 630 e.r. i Derguari Muhamed a.s. e pastroi Qabene nga idhujt dhe i bindi njerezit te nenshtrohen te vetmit Zot.*
Muhamedi a.s. ishte restaurues i haxhit , ashtu siç kishte qene ne kohen e Ibrahimit a.s. , edhe pse Haxhiu e imiton Muhamedin a.s. ne haxhin e tij , haxhiu beson qe ajo eshte restaurimi i hapave te Ibrahimit a.s.

----------


## Gimi3

Shume hapa ne Haxh lidhen me traditen e se kaluares.
*Njera eshte krijimi i mbuleses se re per Qabene ajo quhet “ Kislah “ 
Mendafsh me siperfaqe 7000 kembe katrore , ne siperfaqe te zeze me shkronja te arta qendisen fjalet nga Kur’ani dhe berja e saj kushton afer 5 milion dollare.*
*Pak para fillimit te Haxhit , mbulesa e re e rende nje ton mbulon Qabene.*
Ne kete inçizim te pabesueshem te bere nga National Geographic ne vitin 1967 Mbreti Fejsal arrin per pastrimin ceremonial te Qabese.
Sot ndaj tij nuk i drejtohen si Madheshtia e Tij , por si Sherbyesi i dy Xhamive te Shenjta. 
*Ne fund te ceremonies vjetore , Kislahi i ri vendoset ne vend , shkronjat e arta jane te dukshme per te gjithe qe sillen rreth Qabese. Por per ti pare nga afer , se pari duhet te arrish ne Meka.*

----------


## Gimi3

Ne ora 02:00 ne Kuala Lumpur , Afaf Mabobi 12 vjeçar ben percjelljen tradicionale malaziase , prinderve te tij. *Percjellja nga pragu i deres ne mbare boten , sikur ka qene per me shume se nje millennium ka qene nje udhetim epik qe kerkonte muaj madje edhe vite udhetimi , rrugetimi behej shume i veshtire shkaku i banditeve dhe semundjeve , kur njerezit thoshin lamtumire te dashurve te tyre ata nuk e dinin se a do te shiheshin me.* Sot ne Malejzi , shkuarja ne Haxh do te thote te marresh pjese ne nje program te organizuar nga shteti , me efikasitet te pabesueshem. Por do te kete pengesa ngase logjistika per ne Haxh eshte shume e mundimshme.
*Me shume se 20.000 pelegrine do te nisen vetem nga Malejzia.*

----------


## Gimi3

*Nje fluks prej 1 . 5 milion njerez qe vershojne Arabine Saudite* , edhe pse ne Meka ka me mijera dhoma me qira , shumica e pelegrineve detyrohen te ndajne dhomen se bashku , shume prej tyre tende apo dhome , per njerezit sikur Ismaili dhe Asma , kjo eshte pjesa me e lehte , kur procedohen ata kane percjellje policore deri ne aeroplan , nuk eshte udhetimi i gjithkujte i organizuar me kaq kujdes.
Ne rrugen kryesore jashte fshatit te tij , Halili hip ne autobus publik per ne aeroport per here te pare ne jeten e tij , ai vetem nuk drejtohet drejt Qabese dhe lutet , porn e fakt ai shkon atje.
*Haxhi behet ne dhe perreth Mekes eshte nje seri ritualesh qe kryhen mes diteve prej 8 deri ne diten e 13-te te muajit te fundit te kalendarit islamik.
Se pari haxhinjte udhetojne disa milja nga Meka ne luginen Mina ku gjendet nje qytet masiv tendash. Atje ata pushojne.Diten pasuese haxhinjte vazhdojne ne rrafshin per ne Arafat. Kjo eshte dita me e rendesishme ne Haxh. 
Dita e vleresimit nje me Nje , me Zotin.* 
Pastaj kthehen ne Mina te kryejne ritualin e hedhjes se gureve Shejtanit qe vazhdon per dy dite. Ne fund te udhetimit te tyre madheshtor , ata kthehen ne Meka qe te sillen rreth Qabese , sjellja rreth Qabese  Tavafi eshte akti i fundit i Haxhit si dhe eshte prioritet paresor i haxhinjeve sapo te arrijne ne Meke.

----------


## Gimi3

Fidelma dhe grupi i saj sapo arriti , pas qendrimit nje javor ne qytetin e shenjte Medina. Shumica e haxhinjve ndjejne qe eshte shume me rendesi te vizitohet Medina. Ku eshte varrosur profeti Muhamed a.s. , Fidelma tani eshte e padurushme te arrije ne Qabe dhe testi i saj mental dhe fizik sapo ia fillon.
Kaluam 11 ore ne autobus dhe u detyruam te pershtateshim dhe te jemi te durueshem se transportonin shume njerez dhe benin regjistrimin e tyre , dhe e tere ajo ishte nje ankth , posaçerisht ne Haxh ne duhet te dime qe duhet te kemi durim sidomos pasi jemi ne Ihram. Veshja e Ihramit eshte qendra e performimit te Haxhit.
Ihrami eshte nje kornize e gjendjes mentale e cila i jep ngritje durimit , miresjelljes dhe respektit. Burrat kerkohen qe te vishen me veshjen e tyre ceremoniale e cila gjithashtu quhet Ihram , 2 cope veshje , ngjajshem me veshjet ceremoniale te varrimit ne Islam. *Ne kete veshje pasaniket dhe te varferit , te shkolluarit dhe analfabetet , te gjithe duken njesoj. Veshja e sjell konceptin e trupit deri ne kuptim themelor , derisa shpirtin e vendos ne qender. Me autobus apo kembe , pelegrinet shkojne drejt ketij vendi simbolik te besimit te tyre. Qe te deshmojne zotimin e tyre te adhurojne dhe sherbejne te vetmin Zot.* Kjo eshte kenga qe e kendojne ne Haxh , Telbia , dhe pelegrinet do ta kendojne me qindra here ne ditet ne vijim

----------


## Gimi3

*Muslimanet luten ne kete drejtim per çdo dite shume vite me radhe. Vizita e Qabese per here te pare eshte e papershkrueshme.* 
Nuk mund te besoj per çdo dite , 5 here ne dite , nuk mund te besoj qe kjo po ngjan ketu. Fidelma i bashkangjitet dhjetera mijera adhuruesve ne sjelljen rreth Qabese te quajtur Tavaf , ata shkojne perreth 7 here , sikur qe ka bere i Derguari Muhamedi a.s.

*Te gjitha racat , te gjitha nacionalitetet , te gjithe njerezit , ne nje vend te koncentruar te gjithe ne nje drejtim adhurimi i te vetmit Zot.*

----------


## Gimi3

*Kjo duhet te jete shume e plotfuqishme.* Dhe pastaj me dhimbje ne kembe dhe ne shpirt , haxhinjte kryejne edhe nje ritual tjeter. Qe quhet “ Saj “ apo “ Orvatje “. *Ne kete ritual haxhinjte udhetojne ne mes te dy majave te dy kodrave 7 here duke e rilindur perpjekjen heroike te Haxheres ne kerkimin e saj te ujit ne shkretetire.*
Ismaili a.s. dhe Haxherja u lane pas nga Ibrahimi a.s. ne kete vend te shkretuar dhe Haxherja filloi te behej e deshprueshme ngase i biri i saj ishte shume i etur. Dhe ajo filloi te vrapoje mes ketyre dy kodrave duke kerkuar uje.
Deri ne vitet e 1950-ta pelegrinet ecnin mes ketyre dy kodrave mu ne rruge.
Sot ata jane te rrethuar me strukture masive te Xhamise madheshtore. Ata nxitojne mes ketyre dy kodrave te quajtura Safa dhe Merva. Dhe ata nuk duhet te ecin por duhet te nxitojne duke e riperterire dhe ndier deshprimin e Haxheres ne kerkimin te ujit.
*Besimi i saj u shpagua perfundimisht , meleku Xhibril u paraqit dhe me majen e krahut te tij goditi token dhe nga ajo doli me vrull burimi i ujit te paster qe ti dergoje birit te saj uje per te pire.*
Haxhinjte akoma , sot e asaj dite , e pine kete uje.
Tregjet ne Meka e bejne udhetimin te mire si per kuleten ashtu edhe per shpirtin. Ne te kaluaren haxhinjte vinin nga anet e largeta te globit te furnizuar me ereza , mendafsh , libra per te bere tregti.
Kim me porositi te sjell nga keto por shitesi nuk deshi ti ndaje pra i mora keto te gjitha dhe ma merr mendja qe tregtia per mua perfundoi , Kim ja po kthehem ne shtepi. Eshte nje disponim karnavali , disi te them , ashtu thjeshte behesh pjese e turmes.

----------


## Gimi3

*Rreth 80% te Muslimaneve sot nuk jane arab.
Njerezit ketu vijne nga me shume se 170 shtete duke e mbushur qytetin me shije te shumta nderkombetare.*
*Megjithate kur vjen koha e namazit , gjithçka ndalet , shitoret mbyllen , rruget behen vende ku kryhet adhurimi , diten e 8-te , turma e cila sillej rreth Qabese zvogelohet ne jo me shume se disa qindra.* 
Turmat tani jane ne levizje, shkojne ne luginen Mina ku Muhamedi a.s. u ndal per te pushuar ne Haxhin e tij, para 14 shekujsh me pare.
Halili zgjedhi te ecen perkunder nxehtesise se shkretetires. Mund ti lejoje vetes tee c , eshte kjo menyre se si Muhamedi a.s. na mesoi si te kryejme Haxhin dhe ai ishte njeri 60 e disa vjeçar. Perse jo edhe une kur jam vetem 40 vjeçar? Qe tani mund te  ec , kercej , madje edhe te vrapoj. Mendoj qe mund ti lejoje vetes te bej keshtu.
*Mina eshte rreth 5 milja ne lindje te Mekes. Para ca kohesh , para nje dekade kur nuk ishte sezoni i Haxhit ishte gati nje lugine e zbrazet. Por ne vitet e fundit qeveria e Arabise Saudite vendosi afer 44 000 tenda rezistuese ne zjarr qe ti strehoje pelegrinet , ky eshte nje qytet i cili rritet prej virtualisht zero ne 2 milion njerez , brenda nates.*

----------

